# Seahorse Basics?



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum! Anyways, I'm considering maybe setting up a small species-only tank for seahorses (probably H. reidi, but I'm open to suggestions of easier species). How hard are they to keep and what are the basics I need to know? I currently have a fish-and-non-coral-invertebrate 60 gallon that's been running for about 9 months. If you don't think I'm ready to keep seahorses please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I think your willingness to research before you buy shows that you are off to a great start!! I haven't ever kept any myself but hopefully someone who does will chime in, maybe Anthony???


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> I think your willingness to research before you buy shows that you are off to a great start!! I haven't ever kept any myself but hopefully someone who does will chime in, maybe Anthony???


Anthony (aka Seahorse_Fanatic) !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

H. reidi are among the most colourful but it is hard to raise the young.

The thing with seahorses is that even if they eat in the store, there's no guarantee that the stress of getting caught & moved to your tank won't cause them to stop eating frozen mysis.

Ideally, if you set up a species tank, let it mature so there are some copepods, arthopods & live mysis for them to hunt. 

If you can, have lots of hitching posts for the seahorse. They require stuff like gorgonian (fan) coral skeletons or prolifera caulerpa (blade seaweed) to hang on to. Also, very gentle flow with no bubbles.

Be forewarned, very labour intensive (even if feeding on frozen mysis, you'll have to squirt food a couple times a day, more preferably).

Anthony


----------



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for the advice Seahorse_Fanatic!


----------

